
Awesome is Not a Business Model - nreece
http://thelostjacket.com/social-media/awesome-business-model
======
DanielStraight
I'm guessing cocky isn't either, so the author may want to try something else.

I have most definitely paid people for being awesome. I'm a big fan of
"Donate" buttons.

